# DVLA Delays could ruin my French trip



## odipar (Nov 24, 2010)

For the past 6 weeks I have had to undergo the process of having a chest X ray and an Echocardiogram done as a result of my medical examination requirement for applying for a D2 licence (I am 70 on 28/5/11 and drive a MH plated at 3700Kg); the GP found a heart murmur
As it turned out I have a slight thickening of the Aortic valve referred to as Aortic Stenosis, which does not preclude my right to a D2 licence
So far so good despite the medical costing £140 and the delay caused by the forms having to be sent back to my GP for further information to be filled in
I contacted the DVLA today to confirm that all the forms are in but was told the information takes 10 days to ‘get on the system’ and that it was going to be tight to get the D2 licence to me before I leave for France on 25/5/11
I couldn’t apply any earlier because of the 3 months maximum in advance restrictions for applications so what do I do now
Apparently the DVLA will issue me with a letter to cover my driving in the UK but it WILL NOT COVER ME ABROAD!
Now I am starting to panic because without a proper licence I can’t drive in France.
Should I get the letter translated into French and take the risk; and what about insurance?
Am I covered to drive in France with the DVLA letter?
Help!!!!
MGA Coupe


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi

Can't answer with any authority, but if it were me I would make very sure that my insurance was all in order, get a translation of the letter done (as you suggest) and enjoy the holiday.  

Insurance is the big potential problem, both legally and financially.

I frankly doubt if the French would be too bothered about a driving license technicality (which is what it is) and certainly would not hassle you unless you were involved in an incident. How would they know?

My opinion only.

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Firstly although you are using application pack D2 you are actually applying for continuation of your C1 entitlement [D2 pack is for lorries and buses which are groups C and D].

Secondly the Government say regarding renewal at 70:

*Driving before your licence is returned*

Once DVLA has received your valid application you can drive before you receive your licence as long as you:

•have held a Great Britain or Northern Ireland licence issued since 1 January 1976 or another exchangeable licence
•aren't disqualified from driving
•haven't been refused a licence for medical reasons or for failing to comply with medical enquiries
•wouldn't be refused a licence for medical reasons (if in doubt, check with your doctor)
•keep to any special conditions which apply to the licence

If you meet the above criteria then you can legally drive even though your existing licence may have expired.

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/NeedANewOrUpdatedLicence/DG_4022086


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Do you still have in your posesion your old licence or have yo uhad to surrender it.
If you still have it, keep it with a translation of the letter from dvla.
Ensure you are insured and go on holiday and enjoy yourself.
Dave p


----------



## odipar (Nov 24, 2010)

Thx for your replies
I spoke with my insurance company who say that I will only be insured to drive in France inf I have a full UK driving licence and not if I have a cover note
DVLA are sending me a cover note with the proviso that I MAY NOT BE coverd to drive in France
So it looks as if I have to pray that the licence arrives in time or my trip will need a plan B?
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Personally I would risk it and, IF stopped plead ignorance

"I 'ave 'ad ze leesonce for zees vehicle, look 'ere it eezz, I am waiting for my new leesonce, you know wot ze Government offeeeces are like, nes pas??" :wink: 

Seriously I cannot imagine "Flic" being that bothered. 

As for insurance the important wording on any certificate is

"Holds or has held, and is not disqualified from holding or obtaining, a licence to drive that class of vehicle"


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The only time I have been asked for my driving license in France in 20 odd years was when I overtook a slow moving 'lawnmower' car and didn't indicate.
French Plod was very reasonable when I presented a UK license and just issued me with a small fine. He did ask why we had a French registered car and a UK license. I told him it was kept at our holiday home as we still 'lived' in UK.
He did point out that had I admitted I was living in France he would get my license changed immediately and put points on it.

So don't break any laws.

Ray.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

odipar said:


> Thx for your replies
> I spoke with my insurance company who say that I will only be insured to drive in France inf I have a full UK driving licence and not if I have a cover note
> DVLA are sending me a cover note with the proviso that I MAY NOT BE coverd to drive in France
> So it looks as if I have to pray that the licence arrives in time or my trip will need a plan B?
> ...


If you comply with the requirements below then for all practical purposes you have a valid UK licence. This is not a cover note but a statement of fact from the issuing authorities.

Driving before your licence is returned

Once DVLA has received your valid application you can drive before you receive your licence as long as you:

•have held a Great Britain or Northern Ireland licence issued since 1 January 1976 or another exchangeable licence 
•aren't disqualified from driving 
•haven't been refused a licence for medical reasons or for failing to comply with medical enquiries 
•wouldn't be refused a licence for medical reasons (if in doubt, check with your doctor) 
•keep to any special conditions which apply to the licence


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

I really hope you receive your licence in time for your holiday. A long story but to keep it short (I have posted a thread on this somewhere on this site) Rich has what was the old HGV class 1, because of his heart condition he has to renew it every 3 years. We applied for the renewal in Dec 2009 we are still waiting for it and are on our second cover note reason for delay short staff and a very large back log :roll:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I had the same problem last year and when I told them I was about to go to France, they offered no promises but said they would fast track it. After two months I got it a week before I went, although they said they could not promise to get it to me on time. It came a week after I phoned them; they were overworked and behind then they told me.
For anyone applying, for your own sanity apply early!
Alan


----------



## odipar (Nov 24, 2010)

thx for your inputs
I am willing to risk the cover note, BUT NOT the absence of insurance cover
What would happen if I had a 'my fault' accident and injured someone ? Without cover; that would be a risk too far
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I had a similar problem last year with the DVLA regarding delays - asked my MP to get involved, and my licence turned up 48 hours later! This was despite a muppet in their call centre saying it would take at least another 10 weeks!!!!

Colin


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Odipar, it does look as if there are a couple of routes to take before desperation sets in. It has just crossed my mind that, being a call centre at the DVLA, you may get a more sympathetic operator if you call again. for almost certainly the machinery is there to help if you push the right button :wink: .
Alan


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Odipar

I hope that your licence arrives in time and that you have a great holiday. I thank you for being responible in your attitude regarding being insured abroad and not wishing to drive without the same. 

A number of replies have suggested a compliance with the law.

I would like to make comment to the people who have made their remarks to the effect that you should go and tough it out.

If someone were to have an accident and damage/injure your property/family, how would you feel if they said the phrases and comments that you have made? No insurance?

Odipar is an excellent example of how to deal with this situation.


----------



## odipar (Nov 24, 2010)

My driving licence arrived today just 4 days before we are due to leave for a 5 weeks stay in France which includes hosting 70th birthday party in Brittany for all my immediate family 
Talk about being stressed out; Because without the licence I would not have been covered to use my MH at all
If you have read the previous entries to this thread you will know that driving a MH over 3500kg GVW requires a bus drivers licence (C1) and a medical and if you have a reportable medical condition then prepare yourself for an adventure
I thought I would pass on some tips to avoid the stress and anxiety if you could be affected this way
•	If you have a MH or are about to buy a MH which exceeds 3500Kg than make sure well in advance of your 70th birthday that you don’t have a medical condition (see medical questionnaire at the DVLA); otherwise buy a MH that is plated at 3500kg or less. If you don’t have a medical problem then the process of getting a D2 bus licence is simple and straightforward
•	If you do drive a MH greater than 3500kg and you have a medical condition (which may turn out not to be serious enough to deny the issue of a licence) then your application will have to go to the DVLA Drivers Medical Group (DMG) with a completed medical questionnaire. In my case I had a heart murmur which after an X ray and an Echocardiogram was diagnosed as aortic stenosis, which meant that I had a slight hardening of the Aortic valve which in the GP’s opinion was not a condition that would significantly affect my driving
•	These tests took over two weeks to happen which then triggered a response from the DMG for more information (especially as a consequence of my GP not having filled in the questionnaire properly)
•	The process of my application then got bogged down in the DMG despite my frequent and desperate letters to tell them of my journey to France
•	There is a lot of inertia at the DVLA; e.g., if you write a letter to the DVLA it can take up to two weeks to get onto their system; send a fax!
•	Don’t play piggy in the middle between the GP and the DVLA by trying to speed up the paper trail; I was ‘saved’ by referring my dilemma regarding the inertia to my GP’s secretary; she was in there like a Rottweiler and got the DVLA to call me and confirm that they had issued me with a licence, something that I could not have organised myself
•	Be aware that the DVLA uses the second class postage to send out documents
•	All the forms are available on line or by request but be sure to read them carefully before you fill them in
If I had to do it over again I would make sure that I knew my medical condition well before I applied to the DLS for a C1 licence, and if it was necessary, downplate or buy a MH 3500kg or under and apply for a car licence without the need for medical
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Good news MGA - and useful information for anyone who may find themselves in a similar situation.

You will enjoy your holiday even more now, 'cos it nearly didn't happen! :wink: 

Dave


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Glad you received your licence just in time. Enjoy your trip and happy 70th birthday.

Jan


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Odipar

Have a great holiday.


----------

